# Silent .22 ammo



## Stealth

I have shot some of this Brazillian .22 ammo that contains no powder and shoots the 20-grain lead bullet by ignition of the primer only. I was wondering has anyone shot this extensively to know what kind of hunting it is cabapble. I've typed in the stuff in calculator and it yields a puny 11 ft/lbs, Less than my pellet rifle!. I'd still like to shoot it around my house, just to get a feel for my .22's and all. And maybe for some light bird control. I am mainly concerned about pentration I dont want the bullet going far as I live sem-rural, semi-urban so I was just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger

they are called aguila CB caps. they are not suitible for hunting in any aspect, way or form, and i believe would be illegal as well. These are made solely for basement shooting and short range targets. i think it says somewhere on the package that it is not for hunting. you would at best stun or cripple the bird, which would not be humane. if you must use a pellet rifle.


----------



## Stealth

At 11 ft/lbs of muzzle energy I assure you that a 20-grain bullet will not stun or cripple a bird. Birds can be humanely killed with 2 ft/lbs energy or less. In the UK they have a 12 ft/lb limit on their airguns and they take all kinds of animal. Yes, this is a insignificant amount of power compared to the regular .22 long rifle's 120 ft/lbs. I have killed many a squirrel with my pellet rifle which generates about 17 ft/lbs with my 14-grain pellets. There is a picture of it I belive in the .223 for Kangaroos thread if you'd like to see.
My question about the Aguila ammo was really about penetration. Now that I review my facts I doubt that it would hold much energy past 75 yds if it could even get that far. Well thank you for your opinions.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

im not sure how i have to spell this out to you, it is utterly stupid to even attempt to kill anything with cb caps, and as i said most likely illegal. you would NOT kill anything, if you choose to try this, good luck. you will find that your theories dont hold up worth crap when you actually try it. i feel sorry for you and the animal that you will attempt this on.

Good luck, Tiger


----------



## Stealth

I am not an idiot and I wont be treated like one. Why dont you type in airguns in a search engine and look at the types of animals killed with airguns yeilding 12 ft/lbs. I understand ballatics pretty well. 
But for everyones sake I will order a box today and do some pentration and energy tests over the weekend. And they are not called CB caps, it would be Aguila super quiet. It is a long rifle case with a light lead bullet proopelled by the primer and no gun powder.
With that said good hunting


----------



## Militant_Tiger

please, do try penetration tests and match the airgun with the caps, i am really interested in this


----------



## Stealth

K I will try them. Not really trying to prove you wrong or anything. I just wanna shoot my .22 around the house


----------



## Militant_Tiger

completely understandable, i just dont want any of them critters to suffer more than necissary. good luck with the tests, are you going to use balistics gel?


----------



## Stealth

I see where your coming from with the animal thing. No need for little critters to die slow like.

Will do penetration tests on many things. Peroxide bottle, phone books, wood boards. And I will check velocity over Chrony


----------



## 722.222

I was asked to remove several cats from a farm and I choose Aquila Super Colibrí powderless 20gr bullet at 500fts and shot 9 cats young to old toms. I was shooting a boltaction rifle. The range was 2 feet to 15 yards all head shots and only 3 needed a second shot. I used this load so would be able to shoot more than 1 as noise would spook them all away. I would not hesitate killing any thing up to the size of a cat out to 10yrds this a head shot. I am not sure how a bird with feathers would do on body shots. 
My 2 cents


----------



## Stealth

Cool, I know that 11 ft/lbs can kill animals all the way up to a squirrel but I never figured cats, good shootin!

I was reading though they should only be used in pistols because the bullet might get stuck in the barrel? Have you ever had these problems before


----------



## 722.222

Aquila Super Colibrí are for both rifles and pistols. The Colibrí are for pistols only. They shoot about the same point of aim as Rem. Gold Bullets Hollow Points that you get in bulk box at WalMart.


----------



## Stealth

Cool, didnt know they sold them at Walmart. Will go pick me up some tommorow. It is really cool because it lets you get a good feel for your .22


----------



## Militant_Tiger

well i tried some of them out, a little weak for critters unless you can keep it under 15 feet with a headshot, and the accuracy is crap past there too but it is about as quiet as any gun will get


----------



## Hunting_tail

I have been shooting them for years and killed hundreds of birds, squirrels, cats, rabbits and even 3 *****, but make sure you hit them in the head. so yes the will kill the birds out to about 10 yds. they dont tear the meat. they work good for shooting rats in your house.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I think I would be pretty worried about richochets, even at that slow of a speed. Birdshot might work better for house rats.


----------



## Hunting_tail

The rats at my house are anywhere from 11 to 14" long. I shot one that was 15" two years ago. The game warden says they are some kind of swamp rat. It is wierd, game animals are small and nusince animals are large. I shot a 13" frog the other day.


----------



## bowleswms

Stealth said:


> Cool, I know that 11 ft/lbs can kill animals all the way up to a squirrel but I never figured cats, good shootin!
> 
> I was reading though they should only be used in pistols because the bullet might get stuck in the barrel? Have you ever had these problems before


i have been shooting the aguila super colibri 20gr out of a 24 inch barrel bolt action. out of 500 or so 2 did get stuck about 18 inches down barrel. very touch to get out. the warning is because if that gets lodged and you fire a real .22. im guessing it would just dislodge the lodged bullet and both fire out but it could also blow out somewhere else and that wouldnt be good


----------



## bowleswms

Militant_Tiger said:


> I think I would be pretty worried about richochets, even at that slow of a speed. Birdshot might work better for house rats.


not sure on the spread of the little 22 birdshots, but that doesnt sound likea good idea indoors. i also did a test-will the bullet penetrate thru then center of a knot on a fence board. answer = no, the bullet came back and hit me in the stomach, and no, i did not hurt, not even a mark. however if it hit in the eye would be a different story, other than that i wouldnt worry about it, if it does richochet, doesnt have much power.


----------



## bowleswms

Stealth said:


> At 11 ft/lbs of muzzle energy I assure you that a 20-grain bullet will not stun or cripple a bird. Birds can be humanely killed with 2 ft/lbs energy or less. In the UK they have a 12 ft/lb limit on their airguns and they take all kinds of animal. Yes, this is a insignificant amount of power compared to the regular .22 long rifle's 120 ft/lbs. I have killed many a squirrel with my pellet rifle which generates about 17 ft/lbs with my 14-grain pellets. There is a picture of it I belive in the .223 for Kangaroos thread if you'd like to see.
> My question about the Aguila ammo was really about penetration. Now that I review my facts I doubt that it would hold much energy past 75 yds if it could even get that far. Well thank you for your opinions.


i have taken down several fairly large birds with 1 shot with super colibri 20gr. the bullet passed straight thru on all but one, they all dropped dead 1st shot. however, i have recently picked up some cci-cb-long and some shorts to try out. these use a small ammount of gunpowder, the power difference compared to noise is a favorable one. they remain sounding like a higher powered bb gun, yet the power increase is significant fired from a 24" barrel bolt action. it even adds a little kick to it, more realistic shooting feel.


----------



## Hunting_tail

the cb has enough strength to go through a steel trashcan. they are pretty loud in pistol. I dont suggest you shoot them around your nabors at night. they dont have enough power to push back the slide on a pistol, so you will have to pull it back your self. They are verry fun to to shoot out of pistols. there is not much recoil. it could be a good way to train young shooters.


----------



## STEVE ERWIN

sounds like those bullets would be deadly on big game, such as snails..........better carry a sidearm just incase though


----------



## Mud15

Agulia .22 LR Super Colibri 
The Super Colibri fires without a powder charge. It pushes a light 20-grain bullet at 500 fps with little noise. Will not cycle in most semi-automatic firearms. Great for young shooters and for use in revolvers. For use with handguns only.
Available: .22 Super Colibri.

from the cabelas website. i was so happy until i read for use in handguns only. i wanted to take out some squirrels in my back yard without the nieghbors getting ****** at me. but u guys shoot it through rifles?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

It is not handgun only, thats an unnecissary warning unless you have a super long barrel (20+ inches). They are however rather weak and should not be used on game. Try the CB's at less than 20 yards for squirrel.


----------



## Mud15

but i cant use the cbs there for long only mine rifle is only long rifle


----------



## Militant_Tiger

longs and shorts can safely be used in any long rifle chamber. There are no silent ammo's made in long rifle.


----------



## Plainsman

The short CB's are nice, in that you can get about 20 in a tubular magazine. I however use the CB longs. I do this because if you shoot shorts in the thousands they will create a ring in your chamber that will ****** extraction when you go back to your long rifle. There is very little powder so nearly no etching in the chamber. The problem is corrosion so if you clean immediately after shooting you will eliminate 99% of the problem. Oh, the longs are slightly more accurate because the bullets in the shorts have to jump further before engaging the rifling. Also, the brass of longs and long rifle are the same length.


----------



## STEVE ERWIN

Do you guys have 22. Z's? they are a subsonic, 22. long cartridge that fire a 30grain led projectile. They are quieter than an air rifle, and have much more knockdown power. I have dropped crows with them from out to 10 metres. I think Winchester makes them.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I agree on the long rifle jump plainsman, but if it would corrode the chamber why wouldn't it corrode the barrel? Most people don't clean their .22 barrels after each shooting session.


----------



## Plainsman

Oh, it would corrode the barrel slightly. The hygroscopic qualities of all powders are damaging if left in the barrel. However the closer to the initial powder burn the more residue is left in the bore. The CB caps leave a little residue (just like a short) as a ring in the polished chamber area where it not only absorbs atmospheric moisture but leaves rough carbon residue that scratch the chamber. I have shot so many short CB's in my rifle sometimes that a long rifle doesn't want to extract.


----------



## the_duckinator

I've watched caps take many squirrels out, just don't try long shots, and go for the head.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> Oh, it would corrode the barrel slightly. The hygroscopic qualities of all powders are damaging if left in the barrel. However the closer to the initial powder burn the more residue is left in the bore. The CB caps leave a little residue (just like a short) as a ring in the polished chamber area where it not only absorbs atmospheric moisture but leaves rough carbon residue that scratch the chamber. I have shot so many short CB's in my rifle sometimes that a long rifle doesn't want to extract.


You know that just a simple chamber cleaning will get rid of that. I have read that it is just a gunk build up. It is a rather common problem, I doubt it did any permanent damage.


----------



## diananike

Militant_Tiger said:


> please, do try penetration tests and match the airgun with the caps, i am really interested in this


As Im sure you are well aware a even a very high powered airgun such as the 1000fps shooting breakbarrels and even 800fps .22 calibre pellet rifles are still only acheiving a fraction of the energy of even a .22 CB cap 
but their velocities are greater so the performance of the pellet will enable them to achieve signifigant penetration for example a Gamo Shadow 1000 .177 breakbarrel fires a Crosman Premier 7.9gr at 913fps and achieves 4" of tissue penetration at 20yds, that is the average depth of a cottaintails body so it will definately kill a cottaintail at that range. The Aguila super Colibri shoots a 20gr .22 bullet at 500 fps a far more sedate velocity but with a far more deadly projectile. It achieves a penetration of only 3.3" of gelatin at a range of 20yds. This means it wont exit a large rabbit most of the time but a larger bullet does mean a lot more tissue disruption. For comparison a .22cal pellet breakbarrel of the modern type such as a Diana 48 will push a 14.3gr RWS Superdome at 787fps achieving 3.6" of penetration thereby beating the Colibri in penetration.
The CB caps from CCI are the most powerful silent round I can think of firing a 29gr bullet at 710fps, these yeild a penetration at 20yds of 7.5" which far outstrips the guns weve discussed so far. 
A .22 LR on the other hand will penetrate in excess of 14" with a solid bullet. Obviously all the cartidges and airguns discussed will be potent medicine on Small game up to a Raccoon or cat .


----------



## Gohon

diananike said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> please, do try penetration tests and match the airgun with the caps, i am really interested in this
> 
> 
> 
> -snipped-
> 
> The CB caps from CCI are the most powerful silent round I can think of firing a 29gr bullet at 710fps, these yeild a penetration at 20yds of 7.5" which far outstrips the guns weve discussed so far.
Click to expand...

I've taken many a rabbit and squirrel with the CCI CB longs and shorts. These are short range rounds out to 25 yards or so and should be kept in that range. After 25-30 yards the power drops fast. Quite and very deadly, especially with head shots. The rub though is you must be satisfied with a 4 inch pattern because accuracy does not accompany the low noise you benifit from these rounds. In other words if you can keep them inside a 4 circle at 25 yards, you are doing very good. BTW, the power level of the shorts and longs are identical so it is just a matter of prefference.


----------



## win300us

I have used the CB,s for taking care of the stray cats around the farm and they do A good job out to 25 yrds and most of the time 95% of the time the bullet does not exit the critter and it is quiter than my pellet gun.


----------



## HoosierRebel

I have used the Aguila Super Colibri a lot for backyard rifle practice at 15 yards, and for training my family on the Ruger Single Six revolver. Not bad, but I'm still skeptical about using those little "silent" .22's for an actual squirrel hunt.

Here's why. My point of reference is a 20 guage shotgun. For example, I wonder how a 20 grain bullet out of my Savage Mark II bolt-action rifle(21" barrel) would stack up against a couple of pellets of #5 shot. I once killed a gray squirrel that was hit with two pellets of #5 shot at 60 yards. One pellet hit him in the head, and the other pellet hit him in the right rear leg. The muzzle velocity of the shotshell was advertised as 1,300, if memory serves me correctly. There wasn't much velocity left at 60 yards, nor would I think there would be a great deal of energy at that distance. Maybe you know how to compute the energy level at that distance. I don't. I do know there was some drop in the shot column, probably the reason only two pellets hit the squirrel. I just wonder if that little 20 grain bullet would do the job at 20-25 yards, accuracy being less than optimal?

What about another Aguila round: the SSS (Super Subsonic Sniper). This is a 60 grain lubricated, round-nose, soft lead bullet seated in a .22 short casing. Its overall length is the same as a .22lr cartridge. It travels at approx. 700 fps out of a 5" handgun or out of a 21" rifle, according to published test data. Optimum velocity from of the SSS is about 900 fps out of a 10" barrel. With my Savage Mark II sights adjusted for Winchester and Federal bulk ammo, the SSS shoots 1" low at 25 yards, and 2" to 3" low at 50 yards. I was getting 2" groups at 25 yards, and 3.5" groups at 50 yards, with one "flyer" in about every 8 shots. The flyers are usually high, perhaps because of inconsistent amounts of powder. The Aguila SSS is quieter than a normal, 1,250 fps .22lr round, but louder than a Super Colibri. Some shooters report that this 60 grain bullet does not stabilize in their particular barrels, but the "keyholing" that accompanies these unstable shots does not seem to effect accuracy, probably due to the heavy bullet weight and low velocity. I did not experience any "keyholing" with the 45 rounds I fired this week.

I don't have a chrony, and I've never done any penetration testing, but I will take a few of these SSS rounds into the woods this Friday, if the good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise. I'll be using a shotgun for most shots through the thick Indiana leaves, but if I get a chance, I'll take a short shot with my Ruger Single Six and see what happens.

Happy Hunting! -- Greg


----------



## Tholzel

Stealth said:


> I am not an idiot and I wont be treated like one. Why dont you type in airguns in a search engine and look at the types of animals killed with airguns yeilding 12 ft/lbs. I understand ballatics pretty well.
> But for everyones sake I will order a box today and do some pentration and energy tests over the weekend. And they are not called CB caps, it would be Aguila super quiet. It is a long rifle case with a light lead bullet proopelled by the primer and no gun powder.
> With that said good hunting


The closest material I know that replicates animal tissue is Ivory soap bars. Shoot your caps into one or more of them and see how much penetration you get.


----------



## Dusty05

Militant_Tiger said:


> im not sure how i have to spell this out to you, it is utterly stupid to even attempt to kill anything with cb caps, and as i said most likely illegal. you would NOT kill anything, if you choose to try this, good luck. you will find that your theories dont hold up worth crap when you actually try it. i feel sorry for you and the animal that you will attempt this on.
> 
> Good luck, Tiger


I can't tell you how many squirrels I have killed with CB caps, at all kinds of ranges, and I am sorry to say that they have not all been head shots, but it drops them cold. I have also killed many ground squirrels and prairie dogs, crows, and as a kid black birds. Also, two stray cats, and rabbit. So yes, they absolutly do work and you are not stupid if you use them. You have to adjust your sights cause they shoot different than regular ammo, but then you are good.


----------



## tbrow5

I can confirm that these loads are very very cool. First of all the feet per second is only slightly less than my best pellet rifle. Very close to if not greater than 1000fps.

But here's the kicker. Because the mass of the bullet is greater than the standard pellets, the round is actually much deadlier to small animals, while still remaining relatively safe to people and property.

I have had one problem with neighbors because of the loud report that my pellet rifle makes. No such problems with these loads. They are silent as can be and powerfull as heck.

The very best thing that I can say about them though is the tremendous rate of fire. These rounds WILL NOT fire in an automatic unless you want to manually extract each round and reload, because they don't have the gas from propellant to cycle. However, a manual, bolt action 22 rifle with a 10-20 round magazine, provides 3-4 times the reload rate of a manual crank pellet rifle, and you don't have to change position and move around to manually re-load. The effect is that you can stay on target for 10 rounds, in rapid succesion and it is, well, simply devestating to backyard pests.

Plus you get the thrill of watching each cartrige eject from the chamber just like a real gun, while you wail on those destructive (and tasty) squirrels.


----------



## geistmacher

Militant_Tiger said:


> please, do try penetration tests and match the airgun with the caps, i am really interested in this


As a former member of the US military, and a law enforcement officer of 28 years, I have used both airguns and firearms all my life.

I have not shot any of the Aguilla stuff but....
I am very familiar with the CCI CB Cap. Suffice it to say that the power of the CB is much greater than any .177 airgun. Although illegal, a very well placed shot can and has brought down deer size game. For legally required animal control, many of us LE officers use the CB cap to dispatch vicious / dangerous dogs, even the larger breeds. A single shot to the back of the head, at the first joint of the neck is both clean, quick and fatal everytime. The lack of noise in a rifle, and the lack of penatration is a plus with this ammo.

The CB ballistics from a rifle is around 900 fps. The weight is 20 grains. The energy is 35 fpe. The .177 pellet is on average 7.7 grains. The faster air rifles from RWS might hit 1100 fps. That is only 20 fpe. My experience also shows that the slower heavier bullet will penatrate much more than the light pellet. The lighter pellet with a low cross sectional density will slow and loose energy quickly.

I have and will continue to use the CCI CB for animal control, but would not even think of using a pellet gun for this purpose.

As far as the legallity of using CB caps verses the Arigun for huntiing around one's home, that would depend on the location of the home and the owner. For example, I can hunt around my home even in the front yard with high powered firearms, including 30-06. Airguns are not allowed as they lack the power for hunting legally. I live out of town.

Personnally for birds control I would use the airgun for the convienence.

JG


----------



## spencerross

I have been using the Colibre for a while out of a Rem. 511 bolt action, and it is very very quite. But I recently tried it out of a Beretta Neos and it sounded like the 3rd infantry was marching in. Any suggestions? Also, I have kills out to 20+ yards and never had anything run off. I love them!


----------



## matt47

Shot my uncle's old Cooey Model 60 .22 yesterday , Had a box of CCI .22 CB shorts and boxes of Blazer LR and American Eagle LR, was amazed at how quiet the CB's were in that rifle. That rusty old Cooey has a 24 inch barrel I think, the report sounded like a clap or air rifle. The difference between the CB'S and the LR's was quite audible. With the LR's it was a loud crack with echoes. The CB Short's had a nice little snap and that's it, half the time the louder noise it made was the firing pin and the bullet smacking the target rather than the "snap", that's quiet enough for me.

I wasn't disappointed in the power either, plenty enough for headshooting birds and small game at hunting distances. I have more practical use for the CB short's than LR's for most hunting; quiet, accurate and powerful enough, more costly than .22lr but the quiet, subsonic report is worth it and way more power than an economical .177 or .22 air rifle. The longer the barrel, the quieter the CB.


----------



## ParkerBoy

ya i beleive it


----------



## B-MAC

Fist, I realize I am responding to a post that is almost 2 years old. With all due respect to "geistmacher" - CB shorts and CB caps are not interchangeable terms. Just want to get the correct information out there for all the folks that might read this in the future. CCI makes the CB short and CB long, both have identical ballistics, bullet weight = 29 grains, muzzle velocity = 710fps, muzzle energy = 32 ft. lbs. Aguila SuperColibri (CB caps) ballistics, bullet weight = 20 grains, muzzle velocity = 500 fps, muzzle energy = 11 ft. lbs.
CB caps do not have the power to consistently push a round through a 20 inch rifle barrel (very dangerous). That is why they are listed as "For handgun use only".
I would not want to be shooting a vicious dog with 11 ft. lbs. worth of energy. Maybe nothing less than a .45 ACP. I'd rather have a mess than a ****** off vicious dog.


----------



## beetown

I have been shooting .22 CB ammo for years. I like the CCI long CB best. I guarantee it WILL take squirrels , bird and skunks with no trouble. I shoot a Winchester Model 67 bolt action single shot with the shorts but Have a Henry lever action in which I use the CB longs. I have a 4-9 X 40 Simmons scope on the Henry and can shoot out a one inch circle at 35 yards. I am at the stage of life where I need a scope. 64 years young. Just can't see the little holes past ten yards. The Henry is at zero at 35 yards. It has a trajectory like a rainbow so I have to use Tennesee elevation at other ranges. But the thing it has much more hitting power than most pellet guns and will take small game and is very quiet. That is the best part about it.


----------



## blackwolfe

illegal, shmilegal. i've never poached or anything. i'm not hardcore. neither a sport hunter. i'm a one shot one kill hunter/gatherer of Cherokee decent. i wanted to hunt quietly without having to make an extremely illegal suppressor for the .22 rifle i had. a marlin bolt action. i found the super quiet rounds in a catalog and ordered some. for all those who say they won't work in a rifle, like the manufacturers of the rounds themselves, and those who believe they won't kill anything, well, accept this testimony: they will put down rabbits at 50 yards. they drill holes thru squrriels at 20. i've shot dove on the ground at 30 feet away. once 2 at a time. the dove i shot in the head died so fast it didn't even flinch, except for the head, of course, to the point that it didn't spook a second bird a mere 4 ft. away. i shot it too. it was totally unbelievable. i don't know about pistol use but in a long barrel i'm thinking they build up more compression and therefore are totally capable, more than capable of taking down a small critter. they're more efficient than an air rifle and quieter. more fun to shoot. air rifles suck. even the fancy expensive ones. if you want to hunt with these rounds, do so. i promise you won't be disappointed. you're welcome. i'll be purchasing this: http://www.impactguns.com/store/022188074307.html in a coupla weeks and loading her up with some super quiets. gonna make me some bushy-tail stew and home-made biscuits. just like granny used to make. mmm. :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack

Some of you need to get your facts straight on CB caps.

They are intended for killing animals at VERY close range, which they do QUITE well.

I wonder how many trapped fox/coyotes/****/skunks etc etc etc have been killed by a CB cap? Millions no doubt.


----------



## diggity

.22 lr can kill deer at certain ranges with the right shot. How many people would go deer hunting if it was legal and use a .22 for it?


----------



## seabeechief

Let me spell it out for you militant tiger. I have killed over 460 squirrels in the last 10 years using cbee's and super colibris. They are absolutely deadly and very accurate. I use the cbee's out to 40 yards and the SC's closer in. I am an award winning marksman, sniper, and reloader, and i know what im talking about from experience. They will take squirrels, rabbits, opossums, and birds with no problem. Be careful, they will richochet. If you cant afford to have richochets, use 177 cal pellets.


----------



## huntin1

Ahh, militant kitty cat ain't around anymore. He ****** too many people off.

If I may ask, who did you pull triggers for?

huntin1


----------



## ARfanatic

after readin many posts....ive had the hunting pellets from my local walmart with a break-action .22 air-rifle.....which is way louder than the 16" barrel i have to feed em into individually into my Ruger SR-22. Im now lookin for a bolt action with the ability to have much easier follow up shots.

AND TO PUT ALL THE BULL**** ASIDE........... I have done some ballistics testing

i shot the air rifle point-blank as well as the 20gr. super-quiets out of a 16' barrel. well the mushroomed pellet round make the final impact at the bottom of the gelletin candle...with 2 pellets at that. One round of super-quiets destroyed the medium and blew out the back of the huge candle and lodged into the wooden wall 2ft. away. so the SQs are not only way more quite than any damn air-rifle.....but they put the fire into FIREARM!....and deliver far superior results!


----------



## JRS674

I have used the CCI CB short several years on a deer lease I have in far west Texas. I have shot lots of Jack Rabbits and none have run a single step after I shoot them. I like these rounds because they are quiet and don't scare the Deer or other Jack Rabbits near the one I shoot. The round does not go thru the rabbit but it sound just like taking your fist and smacking it into your other hand, and the rabbit just falls over. Rancher told me to shoot as many as I could just drag them to the road so he can pick them up so it won't attract animals that eat them. Well he didn't pick them up and a couple of weeks later I was back and noticed that the Vulchers were so fat they could barely take off and fly. I love these CB shorts.


----------

